# remineralise Ro water with 0 kh?



## h1234 (27 Oct 2020)

hello, so i use Ro water and i would like to remineralise it with seachem equilibrium but I'm aware that this has no affect on Kh.
so my question is can i use reminerailse  my ro water with only sachem equilibrium even though the Kh will be 0?
i use Ada aquasoil and my co2 is at 30ppm, i also use ada brighty k which I'm aware increases Kh.


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2020)

Myself and @Hanuman have a new calculator coming out this year (hopefully) which will make doing all you remineralizing much easier and cheaper if you prepared to get a few salts and scales.
here is some data on the products you use and one which will add some kH





salts which you can use to increase the kH of your water are



Increasing your kH will help regulating the [CO2] much easier
The program also does clones of the remineralising agents, so you can make you own at a fraction of the cost.
If you give us you water change volume I post a few options 

BTW ADA Brightly 'K' is very expensive for basically a weekly 7.5ppm K, table below shows the cost of using it in a 100l tank over a year and the cost of a DIY solution


----------

